

I Think I Broke Google - waynep
http://waynepan.com/2008/10/24/i-think-i-broke-google/

======
mtillu
Ever tried putting a very long string to search? You get this ugly "400 Bad
Request" message from the server. Maybe they should politely let the user know
that the search string was too long!

